# Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen



## Eff (30. November 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelsportfreunde! #h

Da ich neu hier im Board bin, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen:

Ich bin 25 Jahre jung und komme aus der schönen Aachener Voreifel |supergri . 

Ich bin seit Monaten begeisterter Leser des Forums und habe mich aufgrund der sehr netten Community dazu entschlossen mich hier anzumelden. 

Ich komme aus einer Anglerfamilie, das Sportfischen wurde mir bereits in die Wiege gelegt. In meiner Jugend war ich absoluter Friedfischfan, es wurde fast durchweg Ansitzangeln mit entsprechendem Equipment betrieben. Nach einer langjährigen Angelabstinenz habe ich Gott sei dank wieder zu unserem wunderschönen Hobby zurück gefunden! Meine persönlichen Vorlieben liegen zwar immer noch bei den Friedfischen, da aber in unmittelbarer Nähe unglaubliche Raubfischgewässer zur Verfügung stehen, bin ich nun auch von dieser Disziplin überaus angetan (hier mache ich dann am liebsten einige Meter beim spinnen)! 

Und nun zum eigentlichen Thema: 
Ich gehe dabei nur mit dem absolut notwendigsten ans Wasser, der Rest bleibt im Auto oder gleich daheim. In der Regel sieht meine Ausrüstung wiefolgt aus: Spinnrute, Rolle, eine auf den Zielfisch abgestimmte Köderauswahl, klein Krams wie Wirbel und Vorfächer, Hakenlösegeräte, kleines Erstehilfe-Kit und natürlich ein Unterfangnetz. Bis auf den Kescher (und die Rute natürlich :-D ) habe ich alles in einer kleinen, nicht störenden Umhängetasche verstaut. Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einer kommoden Lösung zum entsprechenden Transportieren des Keschers, den ich bei meinem Zielfisch Hecht unbedingt brauche. Die Handlandung ist mir suspekt, die Erfahrung fehlt mir, sodass ich weder den Fisch noch mich selber hierbei verletzen möchte, und die Uferbeschaffenheit lässt diese Art der Landung auch nicht immer zu. 

Ich habe mir überlegt, eine Art Umhängegurt am Kescher selbst zu befestigen. Ich würde mir hierfür von einer alten Tasche den Gurt zweckentfremden, am oberen Teil der Stange, also quasi wo der Kescherkopf beginnt, den Gurt mit einem Sprengring, Karabiner, o.ä. Befestigen. Am unteren Ende am Gummigriff habe ich überlegt eine Art Rohrschelle zu befestigen, die den Gurt hält und am Rutschen hindert. Für mich wäre der Kescher somit einhändig beim Drill vom Rücken zu nehmen, er lässt sich glücklicherweise einhändig sehr leicht öffnen. 

Da ich weder im Forum noch im Netz ähnliche do it yourself Versuche finden konnte, würde mich mal eure Meinung hierzu interessieren. Mir ist bewusst, dass das einhändige öffnen des Keschers beim Drill nicht jedermanns Sache ist, mir ist aber ein entsprechender Transport bzw. Keschertuning wichtig  

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Rückmeldungen ! 

Beste Grüße !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Watkescher-Magnetclip-Weste.


----------



## Eff (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Die Idee ist gut, aber der Watkescher ist für meine Bedürfnisse leider zu kurz


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

zu kurz also...

in deiner frage fehlt die entscheidende info: wie ist das ufer???
am rhein, von der steinpackung, da wäre n kescher mit 3m stiel erste wahl.

da, wo man eigentlich stranden könnte, das aber nicht will, täts auch ein watkescher usw.usw.

die art des transports ergibt sich doch aus der art des keschers.

ich hab am rhein nen 1,5m kescher (stiel), klemm ich unter meine seitentasche: geht, weil der ne kurze teilung hat (60cm, netz 50/50). ne echte kampflandung ist aber immer n risiko, die steine hinab zum wasser klettern. ungut, benutz ich eigentlich nur an ein paar plätzen und zur beruhigung der seltenen kontrolletis. 
ich bräuchte einen 3m+ mit kurz geteilter teleskopstange.
gibts aber offensichtlich nicht.

fazit: kurze teilung lässt sich gut tragen. 
aber hängt eben alles vom ufer ab.

werd mal genauer


----------



## Rannebert (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Meine Lösung auf dem Bild dazu.
Ich hab beim Spinnen immer eine kleine Gürteltasche um, in der sich Vorfachmaterial, Werkzeug und Kleinteile befinden. Und in deren Gurt hänge ich einfach meinen Kescher ein. Sowas gibt es aber auch direkt mit Gürtelclip, hat meiner aber nicht. Irgendein günstiges Modell, ich denke von DAM ist der. Nicht zwingend für Grosshechte gemacht, da nur ein Bügelmass von ca 50cm, aber teleskopierbar auf so ca 1.60m, einhändig zu öffnen und für mich vollkommen ausreichend bisher.
1m+ Hechte passen da nicht mehr wirklich rein, aber so bis Mitte 80cm geht das schon noch problemlos.

Wenn Du natürlich grösseres Geschirr benötigst, dann kommst Du mit dem Plan nicht ganz hin. |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Wenn du den Kescher, (den du ja schon hast) gut mit einer Hand aufmachen kannst, würde ich mal über eine Art Kescher-Kescher, also so wie ein Pfeilkescher, nachdenken den man leicht mit hilfe zweier Kabelbinder am Rucksack fest machen könnte. So ein 10cm im Durchmesser graues PVC-Rohr mit einer Blindmuffe als Boden. In dieses Rohr kannst du dann den Kescher parken und hast ihn sofort griffbereit wenn erforderlich.
Es gibt auch im Armybereich solche Trinkrucksäcke die für Wasserbags gemacht sind, die haben vorne und an den Seiten viele Taschen und auf dem Rücken eine Tasche für eine Wasserblase. In diese Wasserblasentasche passt so ein Rohr super rein. Das hat ein Kollege von mir so gelöst. Gibts bei ASMC in div. Tarnfarben.

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Eff (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Stimmt, sorry, ich habe ganz vergessen zu erwähnen so ich denn fische |supergri

Ich fische zb an Stauseen, der Maas und von Kanälen aus. Die Ufer Beschaffenheiten sind also alle sehr unterschiedlich, die aber mit entsprechendem Teleskop Kescher zu bewältigen sind.

Danke schonmal für die hilfreichen Antworten ! Ich bin gespannt auf weitere Anregungen :m


----------



## racoon (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Das Thema ist ja (komischerweise) immer wieder ein Thema. Du ziehst los mit einer Umhängetasche, diese hängt ja über der Schulter. In der einen Hand hast Du die Angelrute. Was ist mit der zweiten Hand ? Sofern Du da nicht den Jogi machst, dann kannst Du diese doch zum Tragen des Keschers nehmen. So mach das zumindest ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*



racoon schrieb:


> Sofern Du da nicht den Jogi machst, dann kannst Du diese doch zum Tragen des Keschers nehmen. So mach das zumindest ich.



Mach ich auch grundsätzlich so.

Liegt aber auch daran, weil ich eher der bin, der zwar unterwegs ist, die Spots aber "ausangelt", also länger verweilt. Da leg ich den Kescher dann eben griffbereit neben mich hin.

Wer immer nur ein paar wenige Würfe an einem Spot macht um dann wieder weiter zu gehen, wäre aber sicher auch froh um Lösungen, bei denen man den Kescher griffbereit, aber aus dem Weg hat und nicht in der Hand halten oder jedes mal ablegen muss.

Kann ich schon verstehen....


----------



## ronram (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Mein Rucksack hat so einen Hüftgurt um etwas Last vom Rücken zu nehmen.  Da klemme ich meinen zusammengeklappten Teleskopkescher ein, wenn ich Strecke mache und den Kescher nicht in der Hand oder unter den Arm geklemmt tragen möchte. 
Das zusätzliche Gewicht finde ich an der Hüfte weniger unangenehm als auf dem Rücken.


----------



## racoon (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Auch beim Meter machen nehme ich mir die Zeit, den Kescher hinzulegen und beim Wechsel wieder aufzuheben und das Netz einzuklappen. Kostet mich maximal ne halbe Minute, wenn ich 20 Spots aufsuche hab ich halt 10 Minuten Angelzeit 'verschenkt'. Stress hab ich auf Arbeit, kann ich in der Freizeit nicht auch noch brauchen. Die Zeit nehm ich mir.


----------



## FeederAnglerBRV (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Moin, also ich führe einen normalen ausklappbaren Unterfangkescher mit (ca 2m, Tidengewässer + hohe Uferkanten). Da ich den allerdings nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten möchte, habe ich hierführ eine Tasche mit Gurt genäht, welche sich bequem über der Schulter tragen lässt. Ich kann am Wochenende gerne mal ein Foto machen. Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*



racoon schrieb:


> Auch beim Meter machen nehme ich mir die Zeit, den Kescher hinzulegen und beim Wechsel wieder aufzuheben und das Netz einzuklappen. Kostet mich maximal ne halbe Minute, wenn ich 20 Spots aufsuche hab ich halt 10 Minuten Angelzeit 'verschenkt'. Stress hab ich auf Arbeit, kann ich in der Freizeit nicht auch noch brauchen. Die Zeit nehm ich mir.


Bleibt Dir ja unbenommen, vollkommen richtig.

Du siehst aber hier, dass es durchaus eben Leute gibt, die das anders sehen, Lösungen suche, finden und hier einstellen - Danke dafür!!

Und @ Feederangler:
Foto wär klasse!!


----------



## michael2016 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

also ich mache es beim Spinnfischen so:

Teleskopkescher mir Magnetclip (Fliegenfischerbedarf) am Gürtel auf der linken Seite befestigt.
Falls Kescher benötigt, wird er mit der linken Hand durch Zug nach unten vom Magnetclip gelöst.
Mit einem eleganten Schwung wird das Netz ausgeklappt.
Dann wird aufs Netz getreten und die Telespokstange herausgezogen (Zug mit der linken Hand nach oben).
Schon ist der Kescher einsatzbereit.

Kling kompliziert ist aber eigentlich eine Sache von 3-4 Sekunden.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## postmaster (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Hallo,

ich stand/stehe auch vor dem selben Problem und bin aktuell auch am ausprobieren. Auf der Suche bin ich auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen, was ich auch sehr interessant fand. Vielleicht kommt das ja auch in Frage:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=187455

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank HD4ever für den Basteltipp  




michael2016 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich mache es beim Spinnfischen so:
> 
> ...



Das möchte ich als nächstes ausprobieren. Habe bei amazon auch einen Magnetclip gefunden 

http://amzn.to/2gBrA40

Aber ich habe da bisschen bedenken, dass der Magnet nicht stark genug ist und bei jedem Hänger beim laufen runterfliegt. Testen werde ich das mal aufjedenfall...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Da siehste wieder, für was das AB-Forum alles gut ist, wo man alles noch finden und nachlesen kann..
Danke fürs einstellen..


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*



postmaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stand/stehe auch vor dem selben Problem und bin aktuell auch am ausprobieren. Auf der Suche bin ich auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen, was ich auch sehr interessant fand. Vielleicht kommt das ja auch in Frage:
> 
> ...




Ich bezweifele das dieser Magnet mit 3,5 Kg Zugkraft den Kescher halten wird. Ich selbst habe so einen Magneten für meinen Holz-Watkescher mit Gumminetz und der fällt mir regelmäßig vom Rücken wenn ich etwas ruckartig eine Böschung hinunter steige. Aber Versuch macht klug.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Es gibt diverse Seiten- und Rückenpfeilköcher, die man prima als Kescherhalter "missbrauchen" kann.

Bei Google-Shopping Pfeilköcher eingeben.

z.B.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Camo-Seitenk...3347e05&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=301526479339


----------



## Michael.S (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Mein Kescher ist immer Einsatzbereit aufgeklappt , ich habe da so einen kleinen Trick , ich lasse den Stiel des Keschers auf meinen Fuß fallen und mit einer kleinen Fußbewegung habe ich den dann schnell wieder zur Hand ohne mich dauernd bücken zu müssen


----------



## Purist (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Ich benutze je nach Bedarf einen von zwei Klappbügelkeschern mit leichtem Netz und Gürtelclip. Die Dinger kann man  bequem an den Rucksack hängen, auch im aufgeklappten Zustand. Der eine wiegt lächerliche 450g, der andere ca. 560g.
Einziges Manko sind die Netze, die sind aus Baumwolle, wiegen daher nichts sind leicht flickbar, aber bei Temperaturen unter 20 Grad trocknen sie viel zu langsam um sie an den Gürtel zu hängen. Da wäre ein Köcher ideal, leider gibt's die nicht mehr für Kescher- so einer für Pfeile ist 'ne Idee, hängt aber zu schräg und ist nicht wasserabweisend. 
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir einen selber nähen müssen.


----------



## ferox96 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Ich mache das genau so wie Purist : Llappkescher mit Gürtelklip.
Das praktische daran ist das ich den bei meiner umhänge Tasche hinter meinem rücken am Trageriemen befestigen kann ,er so immer griffbereit ist und beim laufen nicht stört. #6


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mach ich auch grundsätzlich so.



den Jogi |muahah:|kopfkrat


----------



## Eff (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Danke für eure zahlreichen tollen Antworten und Tipps !! 

Klar, die Methode, den Kescher hinzulegen, wieder aufzuheben usw betreibe ich bisher genau so. Nach 5-6 mal werfen gehe ich allerdings weiter, entspanntes Spinnfischen ist m.M. nach anders. (Aber jedem natürlich das seine  ) 
Ich denke ich werde es mal am Wochenende mit dem Tragegurt versuchen, Fotos einstellen und am Sonntag auf Praktikabilität prüfen (hoffentlich kommt der Kescher dann auch zum Einsatz :q )

Bis die Tage !


----------



## tozi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Hallo,
ich mach das so, dass ich meinen Watkescher, (geht aber mit Klappteleskopkescher auch) vorne am Gürtel festbinde und mit einer längeren Leine,(ca. 1 mtr.) verknotet am Griff über die Schulter nach hinten am Rücken trage.
Im Bedarfsfall innerhalb weniger Sekunden einsatzbereit...
Das erspart auch das Getüdel, wenn sich der abgelegte Kescher in Brombeerranken oder ähnlichem verhakt....
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Purist (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*



Eff schrieb:


> Klar, die Methode, den Kescher hinzulegen, wieder aufzuheben usw betreibe ich bisher genau so. Nach 5-6 mal werfen gehe ich allerdings weiter, entspanntes Spinnfischen ist m.M. nach anders. (Aber jedem natürlich das seine  )



Kommt darauf an, Strecke machen lohnt grundsätzlich dort, wo man die Fische (deren Standplätze) suchen muss. Wenn man weiß, wo sie sich aufhalten, kann man dort auch länger werfen, ohne ständig den Platz zu wechseln und den Kescher ablegen. 

Mich stört das aufheben eigentlich gar nicht, bin aber auch schlank und noch unter 40 |rolleyes, trotzdem ist es ineffektiv, ständig das Ding in die Hand nehmen zu müssen. 

Gürtelbefestigung ist eigentlich das Optimum, da hängt er an der Hüfte und nicht (auch noch) am Rücken, aber ohne Köcher ist's auch Murks. Nach dem Einsatz ist die Hose trotz Kniestiefeln nass und wenn Stachelkram am Ufer ist, muss man gleich die Schere zücken- dagegen hilft nur: Am Rucksack einhängen oder sogar hinter den schieben. Von Umhängetaschen bin ich inzwischen weg, belastet den Rücken zu einseitig, selbst wenn man regelmäßig die Seite wechselt. 

Spinnangelequipment ist ein merkwürdig schwieriges Thema, der Markt ist voller Zeug (Taschen, Rucksäcke und Co), aber so richtig passend und praktikabel ist nicht viel davon.


----------



## dreampike (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Keschertransport beim Spinnfischen*

Hi, ich bin auch ein eher eiliger Wanderfischer und da nervt es mich, einen relativ großen und langen Kescher immer wieder hochheben zu müssen. An den Gürtel klippen geht nicht, dazu ist er zu groß. Außerdem muss ich oft durch dichtes Gebüsch und steile Ufer rauf und runter, da habe ich gerne eine Hand frei und der Kescher soll auch nicht ständig am Gebüsch hängen bleiben.

Meine Lösung funktioniert ganz gut:  ich habe mir eine recht günstige Stativtasche mit Schultergurt besorgt. Da ist der Kescher prima drin verstaut, er bleibt nirgendwo dran hängen und ich kann ihn bequem über der Schulter tragen. Stört dann auch nicht beim Fischen. Habe ich einen Hecht dran, den ich keschern muss (weil Handlandung wegen der Uferbeschaffenheit nicht geht), ist die Handhabung einfach und der Kescher läßt sich auch mit einer Hand öffnen.

Man darf ihn nur nach Benutzung nicht nass und mit Fischschleim in der Tasche lassen, das müffelt ganz schön...

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------

